# Invernos mais frios



## iostream (30 Nov 2007 às 08:09)

ola pessoal
é Impressao minha ou os invernos tao a ficar cada vez mais frios?
existe algum texto ou estudo que comprove isso?
nos ultimos 2 anos os invernos foram mais frios do que o normal, será mesmo que o proximo inverno vai ser mais frio tambem?
Gostava de voltar a ver neve aqui no Barreiro :P


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2007 às 08:38)

iostream disse:


> ola pessoal
> é Impressao minha ou os invernos tao a ficar cada vez mais frios?
> existe algum texto ou estudo que comprove isso?
> nos ultimos 2 anos os invernos foram mais frios do que o normal, será mesmo que o proximo inverno vai ser mais frio tambem?
> Gostava de voltar a ver neve aqui no Barreiro :P



Bem vindo iostream 

Tu tens essa impressão porque se tem vivido mais fenomenos relacionados com o frio mas num curto espaço de tempo porque até agora ainda nenhum Inverno foi abaixo da média em todo o território. 

O que te posso dizer sobre este Inverno é que provavelmente será dentro da média  em comparação com os restantes isto na genaralidade. Não se pode pedir neve todos os anos  tem de se ir devagar.

Relatório de Inverno 2006/2007

http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_inverno_07.pdf

Haverá mais tendência para que os Verões sejam abaixo da média do que os Invernos.


----------



## Dan (30 Nov 2007 às 09:21)

Tem havido alguns Invernos com anomalia negativa. Nos últimos 10 anos foram 5 Invernos com valores inferiores à normal de 1961 /1990.







http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_inverno_07.pdf


O mais frio foi o de 2004/2005



> O Inverno 2004/2005 foi o 8º mais frio desde 1931 (Figura 2.1), com o valor da média da temperatura média do ar de 8.16ºC, cerca de 1.1°C abaixo do valor médio de 1961-1990. De referir que desde 1970 não se verificava um Inverno tão frio.



http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_ap_00_05.pdf


----------



## belem (1 Dez 2007 às 06:09)

Dan disse:


> Tem havido alguns Invernos com anomalia negativa. Nos últimos 10 anos foram 5 Invernos com valores inferiores à normal de 1961 /1990.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se nos últimos 10 anos houveram 5 invernos abaixo da média ( a tal anomalia negativa) significa que 50% foram abaixo e os outros 5 ( os outros 50%), como se pode haver no gráfico foram acima. A coisa até que está equilibrada.
Dentro desses 10 o de 2004/2005 foi o mais frio mas desde 1931, foi apenas o oitavo mais frio.


----------



## irpsit (24 Jul 2009 às 10:53)

E depois desse de 2004-2005, tivemos as neves em Lisboa e Sul em 2006 e em 2007, e os nevões no norte em 2008-2009.

Parece estar a ser um período mais frio, talvez um ciclo...
As pessoas falam desses Invernos dos anos 40, 60 e 70...


----------



## Dan (24 Jul 2009 às 14:35)

Aqui em Bragança, o Inverno de 2008/2009 (Dez, Jan e Fev) teve uma ligeira anomalia negativa em relação à normal de 1971/2000, mas se utilizasse a normal de 1961/1990 a anomalia já seria positiva.


----------



## Costa (24 Jul 2009 às 15:41)

Isto é muito subjectivo. 

No fundo são as anomalias que definem o que é a normalidade.


----------

